# GI statis



## Karenlollipop1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi I'm wondering if anyone can help me, my gorgeous mini Rex Dotty was admitted into bunny hospital for 2 days, the vet identified her as having a bowel blockage, she came home last Thursday but immediately I got her home I knew she wasent right, she refused to eat or drink and there was no wees or poos. I got her to the vets on Friday where she's had food by syringe and some other medications, I have to take her twice a day for these. I am so concerned as I'm not seeing much improvement, she's doing small wees now as again and very small and not many poos, she did a few more bigger poos yesterday which were very soft and I thought that was a breakthrough but she's still the same today, I love her so much and can't imagine her not being under my feet, my heart is breaking thinking I might lose her. Has anyone else had a rabbit who has had this problem that lasted a few days ? Thanks so much for reading this. Karen


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this . Is dotty eating at all? is she moving around ?
My rabbit Sabrina used to be prone to GI stasis and I had to make sure she ate plenty of hay. This was some years ago and I think i used to give her Timothy hay as well as ordinary hay . When she had Gi I used to syringe bio lapis into her mouth ( on the vets instruction.)

http://myhouserabbit.com/rabbit-health/gi-stasis-in-rabbits-a-deadly-condition/

I think the soft poos are the one she produced at night , they generally eat them which is beneficial .

https://www.saveafluff.co.uk/rabbit-info/rabbit-poo

https://www.saveafluff.co.uk/rabbit-info/importance-of-hay


----------



## Karenlollipop1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I'm out of my mind with worry, taking her to the vets twice a day for recovery food, she's not eating at home, she has Timothy and meadow hay which she usually loves, she's moving around and she's lively - still trying to eat wallpaper and carpet and grooming herself as normal. She's seeing the rabbit vet tomorrow and I'm just so scared they are going to say to have her put down Xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck and best wishes for tomorrow. Its a good sign that she is moving around and grooming . it doesn't sound like she is in pain so fingers crossed she will be ok . 

Rabbits are such characters , I've had many over the years and I've loved then as much as my cats and dogs .


----------



## Karenlollipop1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks so much, late last night she ate a few greens and had a little water, temperature back to normal but unfortunately the vet has kept her in as she's still not eating enough Just got home and missing her so much, worried how she will be and feel like I've abandoned her.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm glad to hear she's eating and her temp is normal . I hope she continues to improve. Its horrible when you have to leave a pet at the vets , it seems like an eternity .


----------



## Karenlollipop1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you very much xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Karenlollipop1 How is Dotty doing ? Is she home yet?


----------



## Karenlollipop1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hiya thanks for asking, don't want to speak too soon but things are looking hopefully, she has started to eat bits and being awkward !! Which is typically her, fingers crossed I can pick her up tomorrow


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Karenlollipop1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks very much


----------

